# Some recent work by SCP-Yorkshire



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Some recent work from Sportscar Protection Yorkshire. Nothing in depth this time i'm afraid, so thought i'd just compile a few photos into one thread.

*Range Rover Sport Enhancement/Sale Preparation*









































































*Aston Martin V8 Vantage Enhancement Detail*














































*Range Rover Sport Restoration Detail*



























































































*Mercedes SL350*







































































































































































































Thanks again for looking:thumb:

Jay​


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Top job mate. :thumb:


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Great work,I bet you're busy!
was there a flat spot on the Range sport wheel (pic3) 
At the top of the wheel it looks like a flat bit...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there buddy.


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

Nice work :buffer:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Jay fantastic work :thumb:great times ahead me thinks 


Anthony @detail


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Really nice work, great corrections on the Blue RR and the Merc', super sharp looking Aston :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work... all those range rovers.. be competing with scott from beau soon:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice work, lay of the HDR settings on some of your photo's though


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Nice work, lay of the HDR settings on some of your photo's though


Thanks:thumb:

Which photos are those mate, always welcome a bit of photography advice as my camera skills are lacking somewhat


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good mate!!


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

amazing job there!
i still cant get my head around the fact you can make a car look 10times better than when it came out of the showroom
your a master of your trade!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work Jay!

Do you use Dave's £12k wax on every detail? I'd love to try that stuff!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Shiny cars.  Some nice looking before and after correction shots in there as well :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like some Tardis has been spilt on the number plates, all the figures have gone swirly


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Stunning work Jay!
> 
> Do you use Dave's £12k wax on every detail? I'd love to try that stuff!


Yes mate, our own wax on every detail. You fancy a pot


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SCP-Yorkshire said:


> Yes mate, our own wax on every detail. You fancy a pot


Send me a sample first?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work! blacks always look lush


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Stunning work Jay!
> 
> Do you use Dave's £12k wax on every detail? I'd love to try that stuff!


It's the only wax we use, makes wax choice easy!


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

love your work


----------

